# Hind legs dragging; losing weight



## raqathta (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm fearful that dear Beauregard, my first ratty, at 2.5 yrs. is approaching his demise. His behavior is completely normal--lots of grooming, eating, enjoying pets, power-grooming his cage mate, happily shredding paper for his nests. But he has trouble with his hind legs--he seems not to have full control of them. He walks OK most of the time, but sometimes his feet curl under--don't quite come all the way along, and he has trouble pulling them flat. He can manage the ramps in the four-story cage all right, though half the time he half-slips, half-jumps down. He can't climb the cage walls--he can't manage to get a grip with his hind feet. His front paws are gripping fine, but he slips down. Also, sometimes, when he wants to use a hind foot to scratch, he seems not to be able to get it to reach where he wants it.

I should mention that he is rather hugely overweight. At his last vet visit a few months ago he was around 860 g. I let him free range in my bedroom, and scattered food so he would have to do walkabout to eat, and he went down to 835 g. He and Jimmy have been back in the cage for a month or so, meaning he doesn't get nearly as much exercise, but he weighed in at 805 g this morning! That is a lot of weight to lose on his own, just climbing around the cage. I have them on somewhat reduced rations, but there is always some Oxbow left in the bowl every morning.

I've noticed that I can feel his spine pretty clearly--not so true with young Jimmy. 

Should I be worried? I'm thinking I ought perhaps to free-range them in the big room again, and help him lose even more weight to help his mobility. But I know ratties aren't supposed to lose weight fast. And if he is losing weight due to age, maybe he doesn't need any help. Jimmy is a slim and trim 399 g!

Sorry this post is so long. I'm especially attached to Beauie, my very first ratty.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

The best thing you can do for hind limb degeneration is to arrange his cage in a way that it is easy to navigate so that he will not hurt himself. Generally a single-story cage is recommended because nasty falls can happen. Sometimes they will also need assistance cleaning themselves, but I'm sure that's something you'd notice when necessary. If he is happy and doesn't appear to be in any pain then there's not much to do about it. If he looks to be suffering or in pain, that's usually the time for them to pass on. 

In an older rat with hind limb degeneration, as far as his weight goes, I can only recommend providing safe means of exercise (no climbing for example, to avoid falls and broken bones), and I wouldn't recommend reducing the amount of oxbow on an older rat (or any rat, even an overweight one) since their immune systems are already weaker than they used to be, and a food deficit can push an elderly rat to illness. Only treats require moderation. But with your boy's condition, safety comes before anything else, so just make sure that exercise stays on the floor if you can. What you said about scattering food in the room sounds like a good safe way to get him some exercise.


----------



## raqathta (Sep 16, 2015)

It would be hard to make the cage single-level. The cage would become very small for two rats. Maybe I can move the middle shelf--which takes up most of the cage--down so that the ramp is not steep. Then there would be the full bottom of the cage and the roomy middle shelf. I also do plan to get them back up into the big room soon. 

So I guess the hind limb thing is normal in an aging rat? It's so sad to think he might not be with me much longer! He's a real trooper!

Thank you so much for your information and recommendations. Very helpful.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hind-limb degeneration is common-ish in aging males. I wouldn't say its "normal", as many rats age without any hind leg issues. However, like us, as rats age they become prone to more physical and mental issues. Males over 18 months of age in particular are more susceptible to developing hind-limb degeneration. I suggest you look up hind-limb degeneration and read up on it some (this is a good site with info on HLD: http://www.isamurats.co.uk/hind-leg-degeneration.html). In no way does it mean that your guy is dying, many rats live for a while yet with physical issues like HLD. Be aware that at some point, he may no longer be able to use his hind limbs at all. If you must have levels, make sure to place hammocks under everything as he is more than likely to fall at some point. Make sure to also give easy access to food and water as well. 


Most rats don't even realize that something is different, which can be good thing (fellow rats don't treat them any differently), but also a bad thing (they don't realize they have new limitations). Good luck with your boy, it sucks to see them age but now is a prime time for cuddles!


----------



## DanielleMarie (Oct 8, 2015)

Maybe try putting him on Glucosamine / Chondroitin and B12? There is some info here: http://ratguide.com/health/musculoskeletal/degenerative_osteoarthritis.php


----------

